# Shure PGX vs GLX?



## blizzard (Feb 19, 2015)

Hey All,

An upcoming production that I am working on is in need of purchasing a single channel of wireless. The budget is only around $600 CND ($500 USD). Our choices are the following:

Shure PGXD1 Transmitter, PGXD4 Receiver with a WL93 Lav
Shure GLXD1 Transmitter, GLXD4 Receiver with a WL93 Lav

There is only going to be one channel operating during this production. Also, there will be wireless dimmers running for a few lights on stage, in case that might affect RF interference. I know these aren't the usual recommended wireless systems that I see on CB, but they are our only options right now. Any blatant pros/cons? I am quite unfamiliar with using wireless systems and their intricacies.

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## FMEng (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm not wild about either choice. PGX-D uses 900 MHz, occupied with everything from baby monitors to cordless phones. GLX-D uses the 2.4 GHz band, filled with wifi. Lots of competition for small slices of spectrum.


----------



## techieman33 (Feb 19, 2015)

Is the run short enough that you can rent the unit?


----------



## blizzard (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm not super stoked about crossing over with the 900 MHz or 2.4 Ghz spectrum either. Unfortunately this is beyond normal budget for sound, and to justify spending extra it needs to be an inventory addition. So, I don't have a lot of options.


----------



## Max Warasila (Feb 20, 2015)

In that price range my favorite solution is AT3000 wireless with the microphone madness products. Depending on where you get your equipment from, it can run less than 500. AT3k is also very well distributed, so rental to cover a bad unit is easy.

If you really have to choose, GLXD, not PGXD. I hate how the PGXD sounds. Even worse than AT3k IMO.


----------



## BobHealey (Feb 20, 2015)

One thing to look at:
Max of 4-8 GLX depending on RF, latency varying between 4 and 7.3 ms (all taken from spec sheet). PGXD has a max of 5 and does not provide any info on how much digital latency there is in the system.


----------

